# Ardath Chronograph Watch



## BazzMann2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello Everyone, I'm new here and just looking for help and information.

I have an Ardath Chronograph watch head/face and I was wondering if anyone could help me shed any light on its origin / make/ history / value etc.

Its a bit rough looking but everything works perfectly. All the buttons click nicely and as you can see from the pics the cogs have been captured spinning.

I've posted the links up if anyone would like to have look.

I am a total novice with no knowledge of the world of clocks and watches so I thought I'd join this forum to see what info I could find.

Thank you for your time and any help/info is much appreciated. Thanks - Barry

http://www.christinasgems.co.uk/ebayimages/ardath/ardath1.jpg

http://www.christinasgems.co.uk/ebayimages/ardath/ardath1a.jpg

http://www.christinasgems.co.uk/ebayimages/ardath/ardath3.jpg

http://www.christinasgems.co.uk/ebayimages/ardath/ardath4.jpg

http://www.christinasgems.co.uk/ebayimages/ardath/ardath5.jpg


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Worthy of a refurb, nice looking piece.


----------



## BazzMann2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

yes its a nice piece. I'd love to know what age it is. from what i have read and guess its 1930s ish??


----------

